# Fat people smell so bad



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 12, 2009)

I was in the waiting room at the doctors and this real fat girl came in and sat next to me and smelled like death, I had to move across the room and she stunk up the whole damn room!

Then when she left someone came in and sprayed lysol around everywhere she walked and I almost died laughing   







she was like this big


fucking fat stinkers


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2009)

It's like they can't reach every fold when they wash so muck builds up in the crevices, plus they sweat just riding the elevator...I've smelt some putrid beasts before, one time this blob came out of the restroom at a store I was at and when I went in after him this vapor trail lingered behind him like the smell of spoiled milk and wet garbage....I had to triple fold my shirt and cover my nose and mouth as I pissed...


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 12, 2009)

I dont know how they live like that....

I used to be a cable guy and remember going into a house and the smell hit me like a ton of bricks...I had to keep making excuses to have to go outside hahah

I had to call for backup to get the house done cause I had to make too many trips outside and it was taking too long


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 12, 2009)

My senior year in high school i had this fat chick that was in my english class she smelled horrible the entire school year and at one point she sat right behind me. i had to either fall asleep so i didnt tell her to take a shower or hope that i was sick for weeks at a time


----------



## KentDog (Nov 12, 2009)

I had one cut my hair before. Once she started, there was no way out.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Nov 12, 2009)

KentDog said:


> I had one cut my hair before. Once she started, there was no way out.



hahahahahah


----------



## devildog88 (Nov 13, 2009)

All things being equal....fat people use more soap!  Or at least they should!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2009)

OMG!  I just had a Samoan woman come in here, the fat on her hips was so wide she looked like a hippo, she had folds under her jowls and when she turned her head sideways they opened up and she had dark stains in the creases like old dirt....to top it off she tried to mask her smell with too much bargain basement perfume, so you get this mixture of flowers growing on a garbage dump....


----------

